# FHF Bino Harness with Shoulder Pad



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

FHF bino harness, size large, with shoulder pad. Excellent condition

Retail on this is $115 for the harness, $20 for the shoulder pad.

$70 cash only pick up only in the Salt Lake/Sandy area.

FHF Site


----------

